# trailer hitch



## fredo649 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi guy's : I'm new to this forum so hang in there.
Here's my question. I'm looking to buy a 2005 x-trail with 68,000 km. on it, it looks like a nice little vehicle.
If I purchase this car I would need to install a trailer hitch to pull my 4' x 8' utility trailer . 
anyone have hitch on their's , the dealer who has the car (used car dealer) said he never buys a car with a hitch because it lowers the value of the car.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

I think the dealership is stating that a hitch normally means excessive use of the vehicle, motor, trannie, differential... etc. So, yes it would lower the value of a vehicle. But if the previous owner was true to the service, the vehicle would still be in good shape.
I don't have a hitch on my exy but I did on my Van and I miss it. So I will be installing one on mine.
I believe Reece has a towbar for the xey. Other than that you may have to go to the dealership... I haven't really done a lot of searching on towbars but I have seen a couple being sold on ebay as well.
From what I understand from other xey owners, your utility trailer will not be hindering the xey.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

fredo649 said:


> Hi guy's : I'm new to this forum so hang in there.
> Here's my question. I'm looking to buy a 2005 x-trail with 68,000 km. on it, it looks like a nice little vehicle.
> If I purchase this car I would need to install a trailer hitch to pull my 4' x 8' utility trailer .
> anyone have hitch on their's , the dealer who has the car (used car dealer) said he never buys a car with a hitch because it lowers the value of the car.


Yes I have a trailer hitch on my X Trail. You can find them at most auto supply stores. For appearance sake I would recommend having it installed professionally. The bumper needs to come off the car to slide the hitch into the frame rails. There is also one little notch that needs to be cut out of the bumper using a template. Also get the wiring done properly. Ask to have it all contained inside the spare tire compartment. You can pull the wire out when you need it and store it away when not in use. 

I have a 4x8 snow bear utility trailer and have no issues pulling it with the X Trail. I use it for hauling stuff to the dump and loading camping stuff for long trips. I also haul a Suzuki king quad in the trailer.

Just turn the AWD knob to AUTO disengage the overdrive and use your head when pulling a load with it. 

As for the dealer comments, The X Trail is an SUV not a car.

Try the search function in this forum as well. There is probably lots of info for you. 

Good luck


----------



## Rick N Roll 007 (Nov 13, 2009)

ERBell said:


> Yes I have a trailer hitch on my X Trail. You can find them at most auto supply stores. For appearance sake I would recommend having it installed professionally. The bumper needs to come off the car to slide the hitch into the frame rails. There is also one little notch that needs to be cut out of the bumper using a template. Also get the wiring done properly. Ask to have it all contained inside the spare tire compartment. You can pull the wire out when you need it and store it away when not in use.
> 
> I have a 4x8 snow bear utility trailer and have no issues pulling it with the X Trail. I use it for hauling stuff to the dump and loading camping stuff for long trips. I also haul a Suzuki king quad in the trailer.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I already have the factory installed trailer hitch but no bar or ball.
Where and at what price do these cost ? Any suggestions on make or material would be greatly appreciated before I make the purchase.

Thanks in advance.
Richard


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

walmart sells the balls and bars....


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Any place like Canadian Tire or Walmart or an auto supply store. The ball and bar aren't vehicle specific. You will need a bar for a class 1 trailer receiver hitch. 

Try the search function on this forum for more info. You could also visit Australian Nissan X-TRAIL Forum and Store for boat loads of info on the x trail.


----------

